# oval & circle cutting jigs



## frosty50 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am looking for a good source to copy/use for making circle and oval jigs for my shop. Am presenting using just a plywood trammel for the circles, but would like something more pemanent and substanial, so I don't have to remake them after a few uses. Don't have an oval or elipse jig, but have a couple of small projects i want to do using it. 

Any advice/help is greatly appreciated.

frostdude


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI frosty

The key is the size, most oval jigs can't do any thing smaller than 8 1/2" that's when the pastic template come to play, one 10" oval template out of plastic and some OffSet rings and you can make them down to 3" easy..all with one template.

You can use a Oval picture FRAME for your 1st.template setup..

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/27443-reproduce-oval-picture-frame.html

===



frosty50 said:


> I am looking for a good source to copy/use for making circle and oval jigs for my shop. Am presenting using just a plywood trammel for the circles, but would like something more pemanent and substanial, so I don't have to remake them after a few uses. Don't have an oval or elipse jig, but have a couple of small projects i want to do using it.
> 
> Any advice/help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> frostdude


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am looking at making a large oval mirror for the wife that is attached to a stand, probably 22-24" by 42-48". I want it to be symeterical, that is why I am looking for a jig to make.

I have used small picture frames as templates, and they work fine for 1 or 2 applications.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Check out the 
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php
Look at the video by RWS Bob and Rick they will show you how to make a great one and it will be symeterical type the only way ,I don't know how to do any other way..all other oval jigs CAN'T do it right that I know about..

OR
Use this type of jig (see below in the link) once you have the inside or the outside of the mirror cut out..then you set and lock the bearings in place and the jig will follow the contour of the oval, dead on every time..just plunge down with your router and cut out the oval  plus it's great way to put in flutes in your mirror frame..to add that nice clean cut to the frame...

http://www.routerforums.com/260972-post6.html
http://www.routerforums.com/260985-post9.html

normal oval jig below
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282&
filter=oval jig
==



frosty50 said:


> I am looking at making a large oval mirror for the wife that is attached to a stand, probably 22-24" by 42-48". I want it to be symeterical, that is why I am looking for a jig to make.
> 
> I have used small picture frames as templates, and they work fine for 1 or 2 applications.


----------

